
San Francisco – where drug addicts outnumber high school students - SQL2219
https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/philmatier/article/San-Francisco-where-street-addicts-outnumber-13571702.php
======
sonnyblarney
With rents the way they are, where do all these 25K people live?

Market and 5th for example is this very specific hot spot of crazy folks, the
man in the back of the subway sandwiches talking to himself, the jack-in-the-
box I dare not enter ... but where do they all come from given the environs
are so crazy expensive?

I'm surprised this activity hasn't coalesced somewhere in on the peninsula or
south bay, or even out in sunset.

~~~
cheriot
There is such a thing as a functional heroin addict
[https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/27/health/functioning-heroin-
add...](https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/27/health/functioning-heroin-
addicts/index.html)

For the ones that can no longer function, they can't get to or around the
suburbs without a car so they become the urban homeless.

------
cheriot
The other side of the comparison is that SF has fewer families than other
major cities.

[https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/09/families-flee-
san-...](https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/09/families-flee-san-
francisco_n_1335639.html)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19055734](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19055734)

